
Show HN: A Clojure implementation of logic programming language in SICP - jdormit
https://github.com/jdormit/sicp-logic
======
thesuperbigfrog
Very nice work!

Reminds me of "The Reasoned Schemer" by Daniel Friedman.

~~~
markc
Very nice indeed! Fun to see this implementation in Clojure direct from SICP.
Someday I hope somebody completes SICP in Clojure. AFAICT it's been attempted
many times but none have finished.

Btw, miniKanren from Reasoned Schemer has long been available in Clojure as
core.logic (with some minor differences).
[https://github.com/clojure/core.logic](https://github.com/clojure/core.logic)

------
markc
Nice!

The direct use of symbols makes the data set look unlike most Clojure code,
but it's really pretty handy in this case. I'll have to remember that.

Btw, love the joke names from the (original) data set:

Alyssa P Hacker, Cy D Fect, Lem E Tweakit, Louis Reasoner, and Aull DeWitt

Cute. :)

~~~
jdormit
Thanks! My favorite parts of the sample dataset are the Boston area names -
since SICP was written and taught at MIT its authors were really familiar with
the area, and as a Boston native I particularly appreciate the (still-used)
joke names Slumerville and Swellesley (for Somerville and Wellesley
respectively).

~~~
markc
I enjoyed those too.. for example, Onion (Union) Square, not too far from
where I live.

I talked for a while with Sussman at a Clojure conference last year, partly to
let him know I enjoyed his presentation, but also to ask how his co-author was
doing. I had Hal as a mentor for a short while in the 90s (less than a year)
but it was a real boost to my career. Oddly, I never cracked SICP until a
decade later.

~~~
jdormit
Are you the Mark C. who organizes the monthly Clojure meetup in Kendall
square?

